
Ask HN: Hyper.sh alternatives? - mathnmusic
It so happens that I need serverless crontab + docker containers + programmatical access to container logs + per-second billing. This is precisely what Hyper.sh was offering but has discontinued.<p>Is anyone offering something like this?<p>Alternatively, if I had to build this in Google Cloud, how would one go about it? I was thinking Cloud Scheduler -&gt; Pub&#x2F;Sub -&gt; Cloud Function -&gt; Cloud SQL -&gt; Compute Engine to run the docker command but not sure how to implement the container logs and per-second billing.
======
mindcrime
_Is anyone offering something like this?_

Not sure about Google Cloud, but I'm pretty sure you can do all of that with
AWS.

Cloudwatch Events[1] lets you use cron syntax to schedule events, and your
events can trigger Lambda functions.

ECS[2] or EKS[3] support running Docker containers

You can log to Cloudwatch Logs[4][5] which definitely support programmatic
access.

And many parts of the AWS stack, including the key ones like EC2 and EBS
support per-second billing[6].

[1]:
[https://docs.aws.amazon.com/AmazonCloudWatch/latest/events/S...](https://docs.aws.amazon.com/AmazonCloudWatch/latest/events/ScheduledEvents.html)

[2]: [https://aws.amazon.com/ecs/](https://aws.amazon.com/ecs/)

[3]: [https://aws.amazon.com/eks/](https://aws.amazon.com/eks/)

[4]:
[https://docs.aws.amazon.com/AmazonCloudWatch/latest/logs/Wha...](https://docs.aws.amazon.com/AmazonCloudWatch/latest/logs/WhatIsCloudWatchLogs.html)

[5]:
[https://docs.aws.amazon.com/AmazonECS/latest/developerguide/...](https://docs.aws.amazon.com/AmazonECS/latest/developerguide/using_cloudwatch_logs.html)

[6]: [https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-per-second-billing-
for-...](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-per-second-billing-for-
ec2-instances-and-ebs-volumes/)

~~~
mathnmusic
Thank you for all the links! Is the same also possible in GCP? I couldn't
figure out how container logging works on GCP, for example.

~~~
mindcrime
I afraid I can't say; I really don't have much experience using GCP. Hopefully
somebody else, who knows more about GCP, will chime in and answer.

------
tirumaraiselvan
This is what Zeit v1.0 was also doing but they moved to Zeit v2.0 and
discountinued Docker support. Not sure why no Serverless platform gives Docker
support.

Anyways, you might want to check out knative on GKE as serverless on
Kubernetes means Docker support.

------
dankohn1
Here are the hosted and installable Serverless platforms:
[https://landscape.cncf.io/category=hosted-
platform,installab...](https://landscape.cncf.io/category=hosted-
platform,installable-platform&grouping=category)

